# O.f.mossberg model 42m (c)



## Vern58 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm trying to restore an ,OF Mossberg mod 42m (c) 22, I found in my mother-in-laws storage shed. It's missing some parts. Can anyone tell me where I might find parts for the rifle.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google is our friend........
https://www.google.com/search?q=OF+...&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&gws_rd=ssl

http://cfnparts.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=303


----------

